# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Rosacea - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Rosacea: hoe herkennen en behandelen?* 


Rosacea is een ongevaarlijke maar ontsierende huidafwijking in het gelaat. Het meest opvallende is de felrode kleur van de wangen en de neus. De aandoening kan lijken op acne, maar Rosacea komt op latere leeftijd voor dan jeugdpuistjes, meestal niet voor het 30ste jaar. Rosacea komt meer voor bij mensen met een bleke huid. Vooral vrouwen van middelbare leeftijd hebben er vaak last van. Bij mannen komt het minder vaak voor. Rosacea kan goed behandeld worden, maar het heeft de neiging om steeds opnieuw de kop op te steken. 


*Klachten* 

De klachten ontstaan geleidelijk en hebben de neiging om op termijn te verergeren. Ze verschillen van persoon tot persoon.

 In het beginstadium beperken de klachten zich meestal tot blozen (vanzelf wegtrekkende roodheid of flushing) of een langdurende roodheid van de wangen, de neuspunt, het midden van het voorhoofd en de kin. Vaak gaat dit gepaard met prikkende, soms pijnlijke sensaties in het gelaat na blootstelling aan wind, matige kou of na het wassen van het gezicht. Er treedt nooit jeuk op.

 In een later stadium worden op de wangen zeer kleine haarvaatjes (teleangiectasieen) zichtbaar die niet meer verdwijnen. Men noemt dit ook couperose. Er kunnen ook rode bultjes (papels) en puistjes (pustels) ontstaan, vooral op de wangen, neus en kin, maar soms in het gehele gelaat. Rosacea wordt daarom ook wel eens acne rosacea genoemd, hoewel het met echte acne weinig te maken heeft. De porieën in de huid worden beter zichtbaar. In dit stadium kunnen ook oog- en ooglidafwijkingen optreden (zie verder). 

 Uiteindelijk ontstaan grotere puistjes en dikke rode schijven (infiltraten) in de huid. Soms is er sprake van een opgezwollen huid, de huid verruwt en wordt hard en knobbelig. 


*Oogafwijkingen* 
Ongeveer de helft van de mensen met rosacea krijgen na verloop van tijd ook oogproblemen: vooral ontsteking van de oogleden (blefaritis) en van het hoornvlies en het bindvlies (keratoconjunctivitis). Als dat niet tijdig herkend en behandeld wordt, kunnen er littekens op het hoornvlies ontstaan waardoor men slechter gaat zien. Symptomen zijn o.m. droge ogen, branderigheid, steken, tranende ogen, een gevoel alsof er iets in het oog zit, rode ogen, slecht verdragen van fel licht, enz. 


*Bloemkoolneus (Rhinophyma)* 
Bij rhinophyma of bloemkoolneus is de zwelling van het huidweefsel rond de poriën van de neuspunt zo sterk, dat de huid verruwt en de neuspunt donker- tot paarsrood kleurt, vaak met puistjes en hobbelige verdikkingen waardoor hij lijkt op een bloemkoolstronkje. Rhinophyma wordt vooral bij oudere mannen gezien. Het heeft niets met overmatig drankgebruik te maken.


*Wanneer een arts raadplegen?* 

Wanneer u alle vragen van de onderstaande test op u van toepassing zijn, dan hebt u misschien rosacea en doet u er het best aan om een arts te raadplegen. 


*Oorzaken* 

De oorzaak van rosacea is niet bekend, maar het gaat, althans in zijn vroege verschijningsvorm, om een abnormale reactie van de bloedvaatjes in het aangezicht. In een later stadium gaat het gepaard met chronische ontstekingen. Hoewel rosacea behandeld wordt met antibiotica, is er geen enkele aanwijzing dat het zou gaan om een bacteriële infectie. 
Een aantal factoren kunnen een reeds bestaande rosacea beïnvloeden, maar zijn niet de oorzaak ervan. 


*Voedingsmiddelen en alcohol*

Alcohol kan tijdelijk de verwijding van de oppervlakkige bloedvaatjes in de huid verergeren, maar is geen oorzaak van rosacea. Ook een bloemkoolneus of rhinophyma heeft niets met overmatig alcoholgebruik te maken. Hetzelfde geldt voor sterk gekruide of hete dranken en voedingsmiddelen. 


*Geneesmiddelen*
 Vaatverwijdende geneesmidelen middelen kunnen een bestaande rosacea doen verergeren. 
 Lokaal gebruik van zalven met bijnierschorshormoon, zgn. "corticosteroïden", maakt rosacea erger. 


*Warmte/koude*
Rosacea is vaak het ergst in de winter. Bij veel patiënten treedt verbetering op in de zomer, maar bij anderen worden onder invloed van de zon de huidafwijkingen juist slechter. Zonlicht en andere vormen van warmte zullen bij de meeste mensen met rosacea een verergering van de verschijnselen veroorzaken.
Waarschijnlijk is de overgang van kou naar warmte, waardoor de bloedvaatjes van de huid wijder worden, de reden van het erger worden van rosacea.


*Cosmetica*
Veel patiënten merken op dat de aandoening (tijdelijk) verergert bij het gebruik van reinigingslotions, shampoo's en dergelijke. 


*Psychische factoren* 
Psychische factoren (stress, depressie, heftige emoties...) zijn geen oorzaak. Ze kunnen mogelijk de symptomen wel tijdelijk verergeren. Rosacea kan ook psychische problemen geven omdat mensen zich schamen over hun rode wangen of neus.


*Hormonale factoren*
Hormonale factoren spelen geen rol bij rosacea, dit in tegenstelling tot acne vulgaris. Opvliegers tijdens de menopauze kunnen de rosacea klachten wel verergeren.


*Beeldschermen*
Beeldschermen van computers worden wel eens genoemd, maar ze zijn geen oorzaak van rosacea, noch verergerend. 


*Fysieke inspanning*
Bij sommige mensen verergeren de symptomen bij hevige fysieke inspanningen. 



*Wat kan u zelf doen?* 

Als algemene aanbeveling geldt dat u alle factoren moet vermijden waarvan u het gevoel hebt dat ze uw klachten verergeren. 

-Voedingsmiddelen en alcohol
Vermijd alcohol, sterk gekruide voedingsmiddelen en hete dranken. 

-Warmte en koude
 Wees voorzichtig met hete douches, baden en sauna.
 Vermijd blootstelling aan gure wind en felle koude, 
 Bescherm uw huid tegen zonlicht met een zonnebrandcrème met een hoge beschermingsfactor.

-Huidverzorging
 Vermijd potentiële huidirriterende middelen zoals zepen, producten die alcohol bevatten, irriterende cosmetica, peelings, enz.; 
 Gebruik nooit corticosteroïd-crèmes of -zalven in het gelaat. 
 was het gezicht altijd met lauw-warm water
 gebruik een zeepvrije-wasgel, en deze zo min mogelijk
 gebruik geen (ruw) washandje
 dep het gezicht droog, wrijf niet.

-Fysieke inspanning
 Altijd goed opwarmen voor sportbeoefening
 Voldoende drinken
 Niet sporten bij grote hitte. 


Zie vervolg
(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Vervolg artikel


*Behandeling met geneesmiddelen* 

Rosacea kan niet genezen worden, maar de symptomen kunnen vrij goed onder controle worden gehouden. Eens de behandeling wordt stopgezet, steekt de ziekte echter vaak opnieuw de kop op.
Bij een milde rosacea wordt gekozen voor lokale behandeling (op de huid zelf). Wanneer dit onvoldoende helpt wordt behandeling met pilletjes toegevoegd. Bij ernstige rosacea wordt direct met zowel pilletjes als met lokale therapie behandeld. 

*Lokale behandeling 
Een lokale behandeling verdient meestal de voorkeur, zeker in het beginstadium.
• Metronidazol (zoals Rozex en Elyzol) onder vorm van gel of crème is de eerste keuze. In het begin van de behandeling tweemaal daags, nadien éénmaal daags over het hele gelaat. Was de huid eerst voordat de metronidazol wordt aangebracht. Metronidazol mag niet worden gebruikt tijdens het eerste trimester van de zwangerschap.
• Lokaal gebruik van de antibiotica tetracycline, clindamycine en erythromycine in gel- of lotionvorm, wordt soms toegepast, maar is minder effectief. In tegenstelling tot metronidazol en tetracycline kan clindamycine wel toegepast worden tijdens de zwangerschap. 
• Van azelaïnezuur, ketoconazol, permethrine, sulfacetamide en tretinoïne is de werking tot nu toe onvoldoende aangetoond. Tretinoine mag alleszins niet tijdens de zwangerschap worden toegepast.
• Lokale corticosteroïden worden afgeraden: hoewel ze de inflammatie remmen, verergeren ze bij langdurig gebruik de huiduitslag en verhevigen de huidafwijkingen bij stoppen. 

*Orale behandeling 
Bij onvoldoende resultaat van de lokale behandeling kan een systemische behandeling met pillen worden overwogen, eventueel in combinatie met een lokaal te gebruiken zalf of gel. Deze behandeling wordt gegeven:
• als de plaatselijke behandeling onvoldoende werkt
• bij zeer heftige acute vormen, met name als er veel puistjes zijn of de huid gezwollen is
• bij ontsteking van het oog (rosacea-keratitis).

*Antibiotica
De behandelingsduur bedraagt minstens zes weken, waarna de dosis geleidelijk kan worden verminderd. Vaak moet de behandeling in een lage dosis langdurig worden verdergezet. Bij stoppen van de orale behandeling moet de lokale behandeling verdergezet worden om het risico op herval te verminderen. Nadeel van langdurig van antibiotica is onder meer dat ze maag- en darmklachten kunnen veroorzaken en de huid gevoeliger maken voor zon.
• Tetracyclines zijn de eerste keuze bij de behandeling van rosacea met veel puistjes. Het verbetert ook de oogaantastingen. Ze mogen niet gebruikt worden tijdens de zwangerschap.
• Doxycycline en minocycline worden veel gebruikt, maar zijn minder onderzocht. 
• Metronidazol. Ook behandeling met metronidazol is effectief. Vanwege de mogelijk ernstige bijwerkingen wordt dit middel bij rosacea minder toegepast. Metronidazol mag niet worden gebruikt tijdens het eerste trimester van de zwangerschap. 

*Isotretinoine 
Bij rosacea die met heftige ontstekingen gepaard gaat en wanneer ook langdurige antibioticum kuren geen effect sorteren, kan isotretinoine (Roaccutane ®) een uitkomst bieden. Het wordt ook voorgeschreven bij ernstige acne.
Dit is een geneesmiddel met veel potentiele bijwerkingen. Een van de nadelen van isotretinoïne is dat het de oogafwijkingen van rosacea soms kan verergeren. Isotretinoïne mag niet worden gebruikt tijdens de zwangerschap. Daarenboven dient men bij vrouwen in de vruchtbare leeftijd anticonceptie te verzekeren gedurende de ganse duur van de behandeling alsook gedurende één maand na stoppen van de behandeling. 


*Behandeling Couperose* 

De uitgezette adertjes van couperose kunnen worden behandeld met lasertherapie


*Behandeling Oogafwijkingen* 

Hiervoor zal meestal een oogarts moeten geraadpleegd worden.
• Bij ooglidontsteking (blepharitis) volstaat vaak een goede ooglidhygiëne, bijvoorbeeld twee- tot driemaal per dag reinigen met een watje of een wattenstaafje gedept in fysiologisch water. 
• Lokale behandeling met metronidazolgel en fusidinezuurgel (Fucithalmic) verbetert de symptomen van ooglidontsteking. 
• Langdurige behandeling met antibiotica (doxycycline of tetracycline) heeft een gunstig effect op de oogafwijkingen. 
• Voor droge ogen kan de arts ‘kunstmatig traanvocht’ voorschrijven. 


*Behandeling van ‘Bloemkoolneus’ of Rhinophyma* 

Allereerst moet de rosacea zelf onder controle worden gebracht met antibiotica. Daarna kan plastische chirurgie overwogen worden om de zwellingen en vervormingen weg te halen. Hiervoor bestaan verschillende technieken, zoals elektrochirurgie (wegbranden), lasers of bevriezing met vloeibare stikstof (cryotherapie).

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

